# 5 gallon tank in spare wheel well on a mk4



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey guys,

Sorry for posting a noob question but does anyone know if a 5 gallon tank will fit in the spare wheel well of a mk4 golf? Thinking of relocating compressor, tank and valves to the spare wheel well to hide everything. 

Any issues with water trap placement?

tank in question


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

search for pics, theres pleeeeenty...

to answer your question, it will not completely fit inside, but its close


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

It will fit diagonally but derryo is right


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

is it the height of the tank that sticks out?


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)

Fits just fine


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Another example:

DSC_0837 by KorayH, on Flickr


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

awesome thats what i wanted to see.

now i can start taking **** apart and cleaning it up


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

im leaning towards a 3 gallon buut want a 5 gallon but none are small enough lol


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

Is anyone producing custom tanks, eg tailored to fit spare wheel wells, say "half-moon" shaped, so you can have room for the compressors in front/rear of the tank?


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Skinny 5 gals don't fit really but the stubby's can with a false floor.


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

only other question i have is, when people mount everything to a piece of MDF thats placed in the bottom of hte spare wheel well, how do they secure the piece of wood to the car?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Use the piece that would screw in to hold the spare wheel....just drill a hold in the mdf for it.


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

VR6OOM said:


> Use the piece that would screw in to hold the spare wheel....just drill a hold in the mdf for it.


true, never even thought of that. thanks


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

quick layout i did in solidworks


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Punjabi_Dubber said:


> quick layout i did in solidworks


If you are planning to use side ports you should be carreful about that setup.
I haven't had any problems with side ports though.

Here is the tank that fits: http://www.bagriders.com/modlab/products/ALUMINUM-5-GALLON-TANK.html

According to specs 4 port one might even fit horizontaly.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

can someone tell me if that works:thumbup:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

I have post a picture above that shows how it fits.
So, yes.
But it wont be flush if you are planning to have a drain tap under it.


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

its fits,

took apart my management today and redid it to hide everything under a false floor. 











BEFORE:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

i liked your hardline set up


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah, they from the previous owner, dymer.

Needed the trunk space more. it will look clean once its done with some hardwood


----------

